# Open Questions on Mud Flood and Reset



## dreamtime (Aug 14, 2021)

This thread is for collecting interesting videos, articles, and other sources related to the reset of the 18th/19th Century, Year Without a Summer and Mudflood. Related topics are forgotten world wars and technology, mythology and fables, winter paintings, and lack of heating in old churches.

Some of the things posted here will hopefully be of use for part 4 of our documentary series.

Short update on part 3 - _Mystery of the World's Fairs_  - the text is now finished and we are starting with translation (from german to english),  video production and narration. With 14k words, it will be an extensive 2 1/2 hour long documentary about the history and context of the world's fairs, hopefully published during the next 2-3 months.


----------



## Akanah (Aug 15, 2021)

Why collecting only videos or textes about a reset of the 18th/19th century?


----------



## JustWow (Aug 15, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> This thread is for collecting interesting videos, articles, and other sources related to the reset of the 18th/19th Century, Year Without a Summer and Mudflood. Related topics are forgotten world wars and technology, mythology and fables, winter paintings, and lack of heating in old churches.
> 
> Some of the things posted here will hopefully be of use for part 4 of our documentary series.
> 
> Short update on part 3 - _Mystery of the World's Fairs_  - the text is now finished and we are starting with translation (from german to english),  video production and narration. With 14k words, it will be an extensive 2 1/2 hour long documentary about the history and context of the world's fairs, hopefully published during the next 2-3 months.


As I said, I would love to help.  You can give me some tedious task, really, I don't mind, as long as it helps the project.  I can only imagine how much work goes into something like that...while you have family members , pets, etc... pulling on you in another direction.   As always in this reality, money helps.  I will figure out how to donate as well. Cheers!


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 15, 2021)

Akanah said:


> Why collecting only videos or textes about a reset of the 18th/19th century ?



Because that's the topic of the video, focusing on the last cataclysmic event. Since there are many possibilities, this is not limited to an exact time frame, but roughly it's about the time between 1700 and 1900.



JustWow said:


> As I said, I would love to help. You can give me some tedious task, really, I don't mind, as long as it helps the project. I can only imagine how much work goes into something like that...while you have family members , pets, etc... pulling on you in another direction. As always in this reality, money helps. I will figure out how to donate as well. Cheers!



We don't have tasks currently, but this may change once I start working on the text.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 26, 2021)

@Will Scarlet In this article, there's a quote by Manly P. Hall:

_Had it been simply a science for the transformation of metals, there would have been no need for the Masters of the art to depart from Christendom and to take refuge_ _in Islam._​​Do you know anything about this departure from Christianity? I wasn't able to substantiate his claim further.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 26, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> @Will Scarlet In this article, there's a quote by Manly P. Hall:
> 
> _Had it been simply a science for the transformation of metals, there would have been no need for the Masters of the art to depart from Christendom and to take refuge_ _in Islam._​​Do you know anything about this departure from Christianity? I wasn't able to substantiate his claim further.



Actually it made me wince a bit when I read it, but I didn't want to go calling him out for it without speaking to Felix and looking through notes. To be honest, I couldn't substantiate it. Having begun reading Fulcanelli a while ago (but not finishing) I haven't found any mention of it there either, so far.

I did find this regarding The Nestorians, which may be what he was referring to:

"In the fifth century a Christian sect called the Nestorians, who followed Nestorius, a Patriarch of Constantinople, were declared heretical and broke with the established church. This sect migrated to Persia with Greek manuscripts and translated Greek texts to Syriac Aramaic, monopolizing medicine and incidentally bringing alchemical literature to Persia. This knowledge would be added to the works the Arabs would find in Alexandria, Egypt, and the Golden Age dawned over the Islamic world." _Source_


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 23, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgQeBd_Xal8_​


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 24, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgQeBd_Xal8_​




I admit I haven't watched the video, but I recognise the image because Felix used it in the Betrayal of Albion series. It represents the Great Plague of 1665.

The Remarkable Story of Eyam, the Village that Stopped The Plague of 1666


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 1, 2022)

**Moderator Note: Post moved from *Star Forts - A correction on my part



JWW427 said:


> Its not all a Tartarian mud flood star fort-only narrative.


I appreciate your coming out, so to say.

Sometimes someone will clarify to me how Tartary, so called mud-floods and so called star-forts were mashed up together to create this new narrative. As far as I know Fomenko was the one bringing attention to Tartary but he NEVER talked about the other two. I also know that many who speak about mud-floods try to hide under the carpet the origin of the debate, which is recentism and new chronology.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 1, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> As far as I know Fomenko was the one bringing attention to Tartary but he NEVER talked about the other two.



The russian community. Which was translated by Sylvie and presented in the Survivor-Series. (She did great work).

Russians created the "Tartaria" meme, which is a very limiting name for the unified world and is basically tainted by Russian Nationalism.

Russians are also shifting things into the more recent past more and more.

Now some, like Marcia Ramalho in her Aether video, are saying that the unified civilization only broke apart 60 years ago in WW2, which is really ridiculous.

Soon they will say 9/11 triggered the collapse of the unified Tartarian Empire, but we forgot. And at one point someone will present the theory we are still living in the unified world, but a quantum-event from the future backfired into the past and made us fall asleep.

In the end it is important to stay critical and accept multiple possibilities, and not always going with the most dramatic, most radical possibility, just becauase it feels more exciting.

For my research on the next SH documentary, I am trying to connect the dots on Star Forts, cataclysms, etc., and my approach is to be conservative with conclusions. Fomenko, Heinsohn and others present good evidence that the last true reset cataclysm happened more than 500 years ago. Something happened around 1800, but it wasn't a cataclysm per se.

Sorry for being a bit off-topic. We can move this discussion to another thread.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 1, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> The russian community. Which was translated by Sylvie and presented in the Survivor-Series.
> 
> Russians created the "Tartaria" meme, which is a very limiting name for the unified world and is basically tainted by Russian Nationalism.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I was aware of all that and much more. But my question is HOW they were mixed up together, as in (also) WHY!

Nothing against mud-floods and star-forts, which are entertaining and interesting arguments alone, but saying they are connected to the hypothetical Kingdom of fairies called Tartaria and then trying to prove the assertion seems to me like putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 1, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Sorry for being a bit off-topic. We can move this discussion to another thread.


It's not off-topic, imo


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 1, 2022)

Moved it to the docu thread.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 1, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Moved it to the docu thread.


I don't understand why it's not relevant to the discussion brought about by @JWW427.
Who am I talking to when I say "I appreciate your coming out, so to say."???


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 1, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> Who am I talking to when I say "I appreciate your coming out, so to say."???



I copied that back to the original thread.


----------



## Sasyexa (Jan 1, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> Agreed. I was aware of all that and much more. But my question is HOW they were mixed up together, as in (also) WHY!


For every legitimate historical theory from Russia there is a push to make three ridiculous ones. Let me say, I've seen some things! As for why - to de-legitimise the good theories AND Russian world-view. Fomenko's name became an insult - "Oh, you're doubting REAL history, you're a fomenkist-khrenologist, I bet you wear a tin-foil hat as well!" 

Those topics are still interesting, even if not the most fantastical (at first glance).


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 1, 2022)

Sasyexa said:


> For every legitimate historical theory from Russia there is a push to make three ridiculous ones. Let me say, I've seen some things! As for why - to de-legitimise the good theories AND Russian world-view. Fomenko's name became an insult - "Oh, you're doubting REAL history, you're a fomenkist-khrenologist, I bet you wear a tin-foil hat as well!"
> 
> Those topics are still interesting, even if not the most fantastical (at first glance).



I think the only reason the Tartary meme emerged was because for the first years, the research was limited to Russia. There doesn't have to be any bad intentions involved.

If the research had been coming from Germany, we would have a german name for it. Every culture is colored by their subjective views.

I think "Old World" is generally the best name. We don't have any official name (how they called themselves), and we don't know their governance structure, so any other name (like "Empire City State" would be too self-limiting.


----------



## Sasyexa (Jan 1, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> I think the only reason the Tartary meme emerged was because for the first years, the research was limited to Russia. There doesn't have to be any bad intentions involved.
> 
> If the research had been coming from Germany, we would have a german name for it. Every culture is colored by their subjective views.
> 
> I think "Old World" is generally the best name. We don't have any official name (how they called themselves), and we don't know their governance structure, so any other name (like "Empire City State" would be too self-limiting.


The Old World is quite a broad name. Revolutionaries, for example, used this name to describe everything pre-1917. 

I also don't know about why would this hypothetical civilisation be unified (and how unified are we talking about)? The idea sounds nice, but were there any historical precedents for this?


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 1, 2022)

Sasyexa said:


> I also don't know about why would this hypothetical civilisation be unified (and how unified are we talking about)? The idea sounds nice, but were there any historical precedents for this?



I am not saying this was the case, I am just referencing the common assumption. "Old World" would be a more fitting name for me in this context.


----------



## Sasyexa (Jan 1, 2022)

As for the OP, I can't provide a source, but there is an interesting thing.

I live in a neighborhood which was built in 1890s, there are photos dated to be from the early interwar period (1920s) which show an extra meter of height. Recently there was a road construction which unearthed some windows. Official narrative is that during the fifties the Soviet government just put a lot of ground up (I assume it's because this part of the city is surrounded by rivers).


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 1, 2022)

Sasyexa said:


> For every legitimate historical theory from Russia there is a push to make three ridiculous ones.


This sounds very true to me but in an uncomfortable way. There is a consistent racism in Italy towards everything nordic and especially slavic, since every researcher proposing new ways of thinking with his/her surname ending in -sky/-vic and similar is immediately looked at with ridicule. Obviously the bogus exists in the slavic world as everywhere else in the same proportions, imo.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 2, 2022)

I have a question about the Mud Flood, Reset and Tartaria:

How does believing any of it change the world today or tomorrow to any greater extent than previous 'historical' events?


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 4, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> I have a question about the Mud Flood, Reset and Tartaria:
> 
> How does believing any of it change the world today or tomorrow to any greater extent than previous 'historical' events?


Personal answer.

Believing in something can be a world changer since militias, armed with words or weapons, have always been created this way. Proving assertions is not important in that case.

When it comes to Mud-flood, Reset and Tartaria they are interesting topics in my opinion and _could _change something at least for me, if explained in a proper way. Right now I don't see the connection.
I'm interested in Tartars since it has been already established that it is synonymous with Mongols, since Gengis Khan was one of them, but I'm not already sure about their cultural and racial background, so it remains an open question for me.
I discovered mud-floods for the association with Tartaria. I really don't get the association. The various 'explanations' proposed are not convincing to me.
As for the Reset (or resets) I believe our mainstream history gives us multiple examples of those, so the question for me is if their actual representation is correct or if some manipulation happened to hide some unconvenient truth.

But I don't know if all of this is connected. Saying that it is looks to me like putting the cart before the horses!


----------



## Blackdiamond (Jan 4, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> I have a question about the Mud Flood, Reset and Tartaria:
> 
> How does believing any of it change the world today or tomorrow to any greater extent than previous 'historical' events?



People would stop following those liars in power. Warpigs slavedrivers and fascists in uniforms. Live life as intended, instead of concrete dessert dwellings. Chasing money, obaying stupid mandates and worse interferences of your souvereignity.  Maybe?


----------



## trismegistus (Jan 4, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> I have a question about the Mud Flood, Reset and Tartaria:
> 
> How does believing any of it change the world today or tomorrow to any greater extent than previous 'historical' events?



I think there are two camps when it comes to the concepts of mud floods, resets, and tartaria 

Camp one seeks to find The Truth (that fleeting idea that there are objective truths to be found that were hidden in the accepted timeline) by researching topics and discussing it with others. Theories such as the aforementioned are unique, heretical, and pique the interest of those who see the world differently than the “educated” elite. Personally I see these topics as a starting point. My personal starting point was the worlds fairs and the curiousity of the worldwide architecture phenomenon. My thoughts and opinions have changed over the years through research I’ve done as well as other researchers posting here. Im sure if you go back through my post history you can see for yourself what I mean. Before this I had virtually NO interest in historical research of any kind, and these topics and the old SH ignited a flame that has led me to this point. So if your metric of “changing the world” includes getting more intelligent amateurs interested in digging into history, then I’d say mission accomplished on that front.

The second camp are those who those who seek to find others to provide them with The Truth. A risky prospect - as doing so can lead one to a pattern of thinking that is detrimental to themselves and the discovery of truth as a whole. This has led to the current conundrum where many conflate these very disparate topics to all be connected in ways that research has never truly shown. As someone who has probably read or skimmed 90% of the content on this site (and the old one) I can say confidently that no one has ever made a convincing connection between tartarians and high technology, though lazy social media posts would tell you otherwise. YTers (and tiktok, interestingly enough) that monetize their content seek to ever expand on their ridiculous theories as they know it will increase their pocketbooks.

All of that to say that the further we go down this path, the more likely that the issue of the second camp will hold back on what could be a genuine movement in historical revision.

Now - to your point - how does this change the world relative to any other type of historical research? Perhaps the pendulum swing of historical narratives to the more bizarre and absurd is helpful in that a middle ground will be discovered that moves us closer to The Truth.

If The Truth is reached, how will that affect our world today or tomorrow?

I think this is a question anyone would struggle to answer regardless of what your version of The Truth is in regards to (Truth about UFOs, the deep state political corruption, occult practices, etc). I would say that if you are in camp one, the journey is more important than the destination. I hated school, and I always resented academic models - but I have grown immensely as a person by becoming passionate for historical research. So in a sense I have changed _my world_ for the better because of it, even though I don’t lockstep entirely with the more extreme historical theories that are out there on this site.

Frankly if I wanted to actually change The World for the better, I’d throw the computer out and stock up on tar and feathers


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 5, 2022)

@Silveryou I don't know if you've seen this, but a good friend reminded me of it recently:

Tartaria, a short history and dissection of its people



Blackdiamond said:


> People would stop following those liars in power. Warpigs slavedrivers and fascists in uniforms. Live life as intended, instead of concrete dessert dwellings. Chasing money, obaying stupid mandates and worse interferences of your souvereignity. Maybe?



So what is it specifically about believing the Mudflood, Reset and Tartaria theories rather than any of the other research on this forum that would achieve all of that?



trismegistus said:


> Now - to your point - how does this change the world relative to any other type of historical research? Perhaps the pendulum swing of historical narratives to the more bizarre and absurd is helpful in that a middle ground will be discovered that moves us closer to The Truth.



Indeed, I would also welcome such a middle ground. I believe that the nature of human beings contains the potential to create irrational attachments to certain "bizarre and absurd" theories to the point where facts, evidence and logic are replaced by blind faith, fanaticism and even fear. I'm sure I don't need to cite historical instances to support that - *we are living through it now.*

There exists the danger that whilst in pursuit of this 'middle ground' more history gets stolen than recovered and the 'new narratives' end up being no more valid than the mainstream ones we have now. In which case the free-thinkers of the next century will have even more of a mess to sort out than we do.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Jan 5, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> @Silveryou I don't know if you've seen this, but a good friend reminded me of it recently:
> 
> Tartaria, a short history and dissection of its people
> 
> ...




It isnt, as I see it, much of the other threads here and elsewhere is connected to each other. But those three you asked about. 
For example, Biblical france thread I find very interesting altough i am not a believer of jewish religion, which i consider christinsanity to be. But if there is any merit to it, and it certainly have, it is that its a completely false story, or just that, a story. Mixed with many religions, perfected for war and controll. 
- As a side note, one can read a story in a 1850's newspaper, (and even back then all the local papers pushed the same story's)  about a woman, she had periods of crazyness. At those periods she questioned christianity. Hospitalised, got "better", once again a god fearing(wtf!?) christian. 'Til one day, she wasnt having it any more, back to hospital and died a couple of days later. Lots of castles in the air.


----------

